# Frogging gopro videos



## HazMatt (Jun 18, 2009)

Gigged some nice frogs last weekend. Rigged my gopro up to see if I could get some decent video. Here are a few.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang



.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool videos, what body of water were you on?


----------



## HazMatt (Jun 18, 2009)

We were somewhere off of Middle/Mobile river. I can't remember where these were taken. 

The largest frog we got was 23 inches. Wasn't sure where to post since there wasn't a frogging section on the forum...


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

thats cool. Ive been wanting to try froggin for some time now. thanks for the vids


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

stay off my part of the river!:thumbup: awesom job! how many you get


----------



## HazMatt (Jun 18, 2009)

We got 12 on that trip. Went again this past Thursday night and got 19.


----------



## cottontop58 (Feb 22, 2011)

we went the other night to cliffs went way up bryer and up perkins and and main river but got this one one night at escambia usually leave the other ones to grow thats 5g bucket had bout 6 close to his size , but mobile river looks like a good place for them especially with all those logs past the pipeline


----------

